# Sage Smart Grinder Pro Help!



## samy93 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to forums but been using it as an information hotspot the last couple of weeks as I've just brought a Gaggia classic back to life! 
After doing so, and doing some research I realised I'm in desperate need of a grinder, after seeing the prices of some and only doing this as a little hobby to have ok (I'm not chasing perfect yet as I'm seeing how hard that is!) espresso at home. I decided to go cheap and have bought a non working sage smart grinder pro off eBay. I thought being such a big brand that spares would be readily available, even checked out their website and saw plenty, but didn't realise none of it was in stock, so I assume they don't support it with new parts anymore? Can anyone point me in the direction of somewhere that might have the basic bits in stock? I need the bean hopper to get it to operate before I can even diagnose any problems!

Thanks for any help and information that can be provided!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

There's a few on Ebay. Not cheap though.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sage-SP0013196-Bean-Hopper-for-BCG800-820-Smart-Coffee-Grinder-/265380386211?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Before lashing out on the hopper I would make sure it was a viable repair first. That would mean defeating the hopper micro switch and testing the grinder. Obvious safety caveats apply of course.


----------



## samy93 (Oct 31, 2021)

I've since had a play and done exactly that, sounds like the motor is gone, is sometimes engaging and sometimes isn't. Not sure if they've got a clutch like system to stop them stalling. Will have a more in depth look. May have been a waste of £40 but worth a go if it was an easy fix!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@samy93 Probably missing teeth on the gear set.... I realise you have spent £40, but sometimes in life it's worth saying, sod it, I'll spend a lot more and get a lot more. Might be the time to treat yourself and resell that grinder on the bay. Some excellent grinders in this category.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/category/13-£100-£600/


----------

